# super pump 250 and cellmass



## stang07 (Apr 14, 2009)

hi.. i'm just about to take super pump 250 and cellmass.. my question is that considering that there's a few creatine in super pump 250, would it be alright to just take once scoop of cellmass as a post workout sup, instead of taking it twice daily...


----------



## vader (Apr 14, 2009)

It, Superpump,  will make you have the shits but if thats your thing then drink up.


----------



## Berto (Apr 15, 2009)

Huge fan of SuperPump 250 here.  Never had any problems from it except ridiculous pumps (I had to start with half a scoop because I was so hyped up).

Here's an image of the label:




Problem is, they don't tell you how much creatine is in there.  I guess you could say from 3-5g...

I'd start with just SuperPump.  If you feel good and want more creatine, then start with half a scoop of CellMass post-workout or upon waking up -- both good times for nutrient uptake.  Move up dosage slowly, but at some point you're going to just be peeing out the extra stuff your body doesn't need though.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 15, 2009)

eliminate a half scoop instead of a whole - you'll be saving money but still getting the same amount of creatine as the cellmass dosage calls for.


----------

